
Coronavirus May Kill WeWork - williamstein
https://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2020/03/17/coronavirus-may-kill-wework/
======
ttul
I think it’s obvious that WeWork collapses as a result of COVID-19. Their
model will be slaughtered not only by work from home orders, but also from the
sharp decrease in tenants when millions of self employed are no longer self
employed and are cutting their costs. A receivership and restructuring awaits
in the coming months.

